# Topamax



## formerlyilovehockey (Feb 5, 2003)

Has anyone been put on topamax for fibromyalgia? I was put on it yesterday, and boy did it do a number on me. Never again.


----------



## riangie3 (May 21, 2003)

Hello,I know this is an old post but..I was wondering why you were put on topamax for fibro?? my close friend has fibro.. I take the topamax..I can not ever see her taking it for any reason...???Thanks


----------

